# PLanning a weekend bike trip to Santa Barbara....help



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

So I've done some research and looked Online, but most places are pretty pricey for "planned excursions" to Solvang in Santa Barbara. I was originally thinking of a Big Sur weekend but maybe I'll try Santa Barbara first and see how it all works out 

Now my dilemma - Does anyone here.....know of, live or have been to Santa Barbara for a weekend bike getaway?  Instead of going with some company I'd rather get some ideas for lodging, routes to take in the span of 2 days, restos, etc. Ideally a ride that is a "loop" and the start/finish is at the same spot would be awesome, since I'll be alone and I assume will be safest.

By the way:
- I live in Los Angeles, so I'll be driving there with my bike. Not flying cross country.

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!!!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Check out this thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=201734&highlight=solvang

You might drop a PM to swiftsolo to see what he recommends from his recent experience.

JSR


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in the area and here are some good options:

http://www.mapmyride.com/find-ride/united-states/ca/solvang/page1


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> I live in the area and here are some good options:
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/find-ride/united-states/ca/solvang/page1


Thanks by the way  So i had someone recommend I stay in Los Olivos, then venture off from there. Is this correct?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

You can't go wrong with Los Olivos. However, you would have more choices to stay and pricing options if you also consider Solvang and Buellton as well. All three towns are just a couple of miles apart.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

SROC3 said:


> Thanks by the way  So i had someone recommend I stay in Los Olivos, then venture off from there. Is this correct?


I love Los Olivos, and it is nicely located for cycling, but it is a small "resort" town and will be expensive. For the cheapest lodgings, stay in Santa Maria. You'll still be pretty close to most of the good riding, and you're only 30 minutes away from Solvang.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

i live in Santa Barbara- there is lots of great riding all around SB proper- but for a getaway weekend like you are looking for I would also recommend Los Olivos or Solvang. Amazing scenery and great riding. 

Plus those two will be a little quaint then Santa Maria.


----------



## jbrajkovich (Jun 4, 2010)

I lived in Santa Barbara in the early 90's. One ride I always enjoyed was riding up the 'Old' San Marcos Pass, crossing Hwy 154 and continuing up Painted Cave. I believe it ends at a T-section where you turn right and ride the entire ridgeline of the mountain (paved) and then drop down into Santa Barbara. The top of the Mountain is about 4000 feet and the grades are a bit steep (Painted Cave especially), so only try it if you love to climb.

JB


----------

